# My boss is awesome!!



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

My boss and I talk all the time about hunting (him) and fishing (me) to pass our time at work. He knows I've never been bow hunting, but have really wanted to get into it. He calls me yesterday from his trip and says he's got a surprise for me when I get to work Monday. He calls me into the parking lot and pulls this Bear out of his trunk.







He then tells me it's mine and that he'll bring me some broadheads tomorrow!:yikes: Later that day he says he's got a couple boats that need a good home. All I have to do is come get them. I may have the coolest boss ever!:coolgleam Now I get to bother you bow guys on here too (sorry). I gotta get some practice in, quick! Not even shot the thing yet, but I can feel my blood boiling! Come on October!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nice bow and even nicer boss! I wont say that it is impossible, but I will say you have your work cut out for you to get ready for bow season this year! If you have never shot, it is important that you have an experienced archer work with you to get the ball rolling. 
Also, be sure that the bow fits your draw-length and the arrows and broad head weights are set for you as well. 
Once you have the bow all set to fit you, start at short distances and have someone work on your form and follow-through EVERY time you go out. This will prevent you from formimg bad habbits that will be tough to break in the future. 
In any case, welcome to bow hunting! Its gonna rock your wolrd!!!
<----<<<


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice homepage on the computer!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I use to work for a guy like your boss. Once he got married many of the gifts dried up. He was still a nice guy though. I should of never introduced him to his new wife:lol:

Just goes to prove to all the pro union guys, not all bosses are evil.


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. proly didn't need to start a new thread for this, but I was just real excited. Gonna take it in to GM this weekend to get it tweaked/tuned up and get my draw length right. Right now it's at 29", but with the trigger it almost feels a little long. Got a 55ish # draw and the let off feels like I could hold it for a good while. Not sure how fast it is, but any suggestions on arrows for a noob like me to get started with? Also want a good target to practice with in the back yard. I'm on a budget, but not broke...yet. What do you guys recommend?


PS. Sorry in advance for all the follow-up questions that I will probably ask. As I said earlier...NOOB. 

Thanks guys


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

are yoy guys hiring? lol just kidding awsome the world needs more people like your boss


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

If you want a good hunting set up that will save you money, I would go with Easton Aluminum arrows and a fixed blade Thunderhead 100. You really can't go wrong with this combination. I looked at the Easton Arrow Selector http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/selection_hunting to get an idea of a good arrow. For you I selected - "Single Cam", "100 grain point weight", "Bow weight 52 - 56 pounds", and a "30 inch arrow". If any of these change, it will change your recommended arrow. In any case, I would go with the XX75 2314. It is a medium weight arrow that allows for slightly more poundage. If you think that you would be in the 57 - 61 weight range, I would go with the 2315, as the 2314 will be a little on the light side. Just be sure to measure your peak weight, and draw length; start with the correct arrow length and take it from there. 
When you make your arrow selection, start by paper tuning your bow. Once tuned, an experienced archer will have you shooting decent groups in no time at all! 
Good luck! 
<----<<<


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Hit GM today. Got her tuned up and waxed. Turns out the draw length is pretty good for me. Also picked up some arrows and a target. Went with carbon Whitetail Predator 4560's. 8.8 GPI cut to 29". Does this sound right? Next I need some field points for practice. Since I figure I'll be shooting 100 gr. broadheads to start with, should'nt I pick a FP of the 100gr variety? I've been lookin at these
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...s_9/32_6_Pack_100_gr&aID=503AB5C&merchID=4006
Whaddya guys think?


----------



## elkhoundloki (Oct 24, 2009)

DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? said:


> Hit GM today. Got her tuned up and waxed. Turns out the draw length is pretty good for me. Also picked up some arrows and a target. Went with carbon Whitetail Predator 4560's. 8.8 GPI cut to 29". Does this sound right? Next I need some field points for practice. Since I figure I'll be shooting 100 gr. broadheads to start with, should'nt I pick a FP of the 100gr variety? I've been lookin at these
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...s_9/32_6_Pack_100_gr&aID=503AB5C&merchID=4006
> Whaddya guys think?


Yes, get field points to match broadhead weight ..... your practice / siting-in with field point will be useless if you go hunting with a broadhead much heavier or lighter.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? said:


> Hit GM today. Got her tuned up and waxed. Turns out the draw length is pretty good for me. Also picked up some arrows and a target. Went with carbon Whitetail Predator 4560's. 8.8 GPI cut to 29". Does this sound right? Next I need some field points for practice. Since I figure I'll be shooting 100 gr. broadheads to start with, should'nt I pick a FP of the 100gr variety? I've been lookin at these
> http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...s_9/32_6_Pack_100_gr&aID=503AB5C&merchID=4006
> Whaddya guys think?


I would just get some cheap 100gr. field points. You don't really need those fancy easy pull ones.


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

hellbilly said:


> I would just get some cheap 100gr. field points. You don't really need those fancy easy pull ones.


That's just what I did. Hit GM again today for some practice at their range. Got a dozen carbon express FP's for like $3 or so. Had one of the guys at the pro shop give me a little guidance. First 6 were way high @ 10yds. Turns out my sight was maxed out and all jacked up. Put a new trophy ridge 4-pin on...what a differnce! Decent groups, and a few bulls-eyes. He then put a few down range and suggested a different release (guess mine wasn't very good). Tried the new one...even tighter groups 2" or so. Childs play @ 10 yds, I know (I'm kinda new). Moved to 20 yds...put a few more in the white. Groups not as tight, but it felt really good! Guy told me I did well for my first time. True or not, I'm hooked. I think I get it now. This is freakin awesome!


----------

